# STRONGLIFTS 5x5 HELP, struggling with weights.



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Im around 6"2 and i am quite skinny and lanky and have lanky arms,i am looking at going to the gym and starting stronglifts 5x5 but im abit concerned on what weights to start with.

It says to do this to warm up (squats);

2 sets of 5 reps with the empty Olympic bar

1 set of 3 reps with the 45lbs bar + 22.5lbs/side

But i dont think ill be able to even lift that, lol.

Should i do this;

2 sets of 5 reps with the empty bar

1 set of 3 reps with 5 kg

then do my first set of 5 reps with 10 kg

then work my way up after each session?

im just really trying to figure out how much to lift to start with


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

RS4 said:


> have you never squatting before? I downloaded the stronglifts app for the iphone which you use to track each session.


No i have never squatted before, thats what i mean i have no clue what to start on and what to work at.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

if its your first time in the gym, and/or first time using SL5x5 then id suggest you start with an empty bar for all lifts then each session add weight to the bar

eg, lets take squats, with workout a on monday do 5 sets of 5 with an empty bar, then workout b on weds do 5 sets of 5 with 2x2.5kg plates added (5kg total), then for workout a on friday do 5 sets of 5 with 2x2.5kg and 2x1.25kg (7.5kg total)

its only when the weight starts getting heavier that i would add warm up sets say if you get your squat up to 100kg, then do a set with an empty bar, another with 2x5kg plates, then another with 2x10kg plates which would get you warmed up to do the 5x5 with 2x20kg plates (100kg)


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

'Never jump straight into your work weight, warm-up first. As an example, let's say your work weight for the Squat is 135lbs. Then here's how your training would look like...

2×5 45lbs => 2 sets of 5 reps with the empty Olympic bar

3 x 90lbs => 1 set of 3 reps with the 45lbs bar + 22.5lbs/side

5 x 135lbs => first set of 5 reps with your work weight

5 x 135lbs => 2nd set of 5 reps with your work weight

5 x 135lbs => 3rd set of 5 reps with your work weight

5 x 135lbs => 4th set of 5 reps with your work weight

5 x 135lbs => 5th and final set of 5 reps with your work weight'

I assume that's what you read? That's only an example if you're already squatting 135lbs


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

What Danmundy said... If you are using a 20kg Olympic barbell, which I assume you are.

Although you can start by just using body weight exercises to warm up if you want. Few minutes walking, couple of squats, Lunges etc


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> if its your first time in the gym, and/or first time using SL5x5 then id suggest you start with an empty bar for all lifts then each session add weight to the bar
> 
> eg, lets take squats, with workout a on monday do 5 sets of 5 with an empty bar, then workout b on weds do 5 sets of 5 with 2x2.5kg plates added (5kg total), then for workout a on friday do 5 sets of 5 with 2x2.5kg and 2x1.25kg (7.5kg total)
> 
> its only when the weight starts getting heavier that i would add warm up sets say if you get your squat up to 100kg, then do a set with an empty bar, another with 2x5kg plates, then another with 2x10kg plates which would get you warmed up to do the 5x5 with 2x20kg plates (100kg)


Okay thanks ill try that. will that be the same for bench press, barbell rows,deadlift and overhead press? start with the empty bar and just add weights bit by bit?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

zedd321 said:


> Okay thanks ill try that. will that be the same for bench press, barbell rows,deadlift and overhead press? start with the empty bar and just add weights bit by bit?


The only lift I started with weight on the bar were dead lifts, just so the bar could be positioned at the correct height, as the by I was at had full sized plates at various poundages, so I started it with 50kg total

All others I started with am empty bar


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

zedd321 said:


> Okay thanks ill try that. will that be the same for bench press, barbell rows,deadlift and overhead press? start with the empty bar and just add weights bit by bit?


Do you have the excel sheet that is emailed to you from the stronglifts website? That says which weights to lift and when, it's a bit easier to track using that.

Going from memory it's something like you start with barbell only (20kg) on them all apart from deadlift, which you start with 30kg.

Then if you are able to complete the 5 sets of 5 at that weight for that exercise, you add 2.5kg (1.25kg plate on each side) on each session.

If you are unable to complete the 5x5, then you try again another twice, if you fail them then you deload the weight and work back up.

It might be a bit different as that's from memory but that's the jist of it.


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

zedd321 said:


> Okay thanks ill try that. will that be the same for bench press, barbell rows,deadlift and overhead press? start with the empty bar and just add weights bit by bit?


Start slowly, put on a weight you are comfortable with not a weight that will impress other people or lead you to fall into bad form, Im also following the 5x5 compound programme, I do 1 warm up set at 60% working weight, 1 warm up set at 80% then 3 sets at working weight. I started out with an empty bar 6 months ago then slowly added weights in 5kg increments as I felt comfortable, if you struggle with the weight step it back a bit and once you are easily able to do 3 sets at working weight then add a little more. My current lifts will impress no one ie- bench 40kg dead and squat 60kg but even by taking it slowly and adding 1kg a week in 1 year or approx 50 weeks time all those lifts will be 50kg heavier than they are now. When you enter the gym leave your ego at the door.


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> The only lift I started with weight on the bar were dead lifts, just so the bar could be positioned at the correct height, as the by I was at had full sized plates at various poundages, so I started it with 50kg total
> 
> All others I started with am empty bar


thanks alot for that i have a good understanding now on what to do


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

rolled1 said:


> Start slowly, put on a weight you are comfortable with not a weight that will impress other people or lead you to fall into bad form, Im also following the 5x5 compound programme, I do 1 warm up set at 60% working weight, 1 warm up set at 80% then 3 sets at working weight. I started out with an empty bar 6 months ago then slowly added weights in 5kg increments as I felt comfortable, if you struggle with the weight step it back a bit and once you are easily able to do 3 sets at working weight then add a little more. My current lifts will impress no one ie- bench 40kg dead and squat 60kg but even by taking it slowly and adding 1kg a week in 1 year or approx 50 weeks time all those lifts will be 50kg heavier than they are now. When you enter the gym leave your ego at the door.


thanks alot too i think im going to warm up using the empty barbell and do 2 sets of 5 reps, then add 2.25kg each side and do the 5x5 if i feel comfortable with it


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

If i were you id do an infinite amount of sets / reps with an empty bar, the more you attempt it the faster your learn the move. When progressing with adding the weight the bar should still feel light when putting it in position, breathing, body staying tight makes this feel light. Also using ss routines repetition as an approximate will help a lot better meaning no need to grind out the 4th or 5th rep. Each rep should be fast and controlled no slow down.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Try doing around 10 reps without any weight and see how it feels; if you think it's alright then try with the bar. When I first started squatting, I was struggling to do 10 reps without any weight at all.

EDIT: If you feel alright with squatting your body weight move onto the bar with a weight on, then get someone to spot you and be very careful as others have said mate.


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> Try doing around 10 reps without any weight and see how it feels; if you think it's alright then try with the bar. When I first started squatting, I was struggling to do 10 reps without any weight at all.
> 
> EDIT: If you feel alright with squatting your body weight move onto the bar with a weight on, then get someone to spot you and be very careful as others have said mate.


Thanks mate ill try that


----------

